# Virenwelle



## Tilo (31 Januar 2004)

Hallo allerseits. Zur Zeit geistern ja wieder mal unglaublich viele "nette" Anhängsel wie Sobig.C u.a. durch das Netz der Netze und landen bei ahnungslosen Usern im Postfach. Dazu komm ich zu der Frage: Kann nicht der jeweilige Mailprovider auf seinem Server bereits ein AV Programmchen installieren, daß den ganzen Müll bereits dort löscht? Wär doch ne prima Sache.    Würde den Datenfluß sicher beschleunigen. Oder seh ich das falsch? Bzw. ist rechtlich so etwas überhaupt machbar?  :withstupid:


----------



## virenscanner (31 Januar 2004)

Einige filtern, andere nicht. Manche prüfen auch und kennzeichnen verseuchte Mails.

Eine reine Kennzeichnung, dass eine Mail/ein Anhang einen Virus enthält, ist imho rechtlich ok. Ein komplettes Löschen einer Mail, die einen "Virenanhang" hatte, halte ich jedoch rechtlich für nicht ganz unbedenklich...


----------



## Tilo (31 Januar 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Einige filtern, andere nicht. Manche prüfen auch und kennzeichnen verseuchte Mails.



Dann haben wir wahrscheinlich den falschen Anbieter   Bei uns treffen 
die verseuchten mails immer "unzensiert" ein



			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Eine reine Kennzeichnung, dass eine Mail/ein Anhang einen Virus enthält, ist imho rechtlich ok. Ein komplettes Löschen einer Mail, die einen "Virenanhang" hatte, halte ich jedoch rechtlich für nicht ganz unbedenklich...



Is doch irgendwo sinnlos, nur markieren. Wenn dann die markierte mail beim user ankommt isses doch zu 99% zu spät und das Systhem befallen. Nicht jeder user hat ein AV Programm im Hintergrund laufen-leider-    Sonst könnten sich die Programmierer dieser "netten Anhängsel" ja die Arbeit sparen... :bigcry:


----------



## Counselor (31 Januar 2004)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch irgendwo sinnlos, nur markieren. Wenn dann die markierte mail beim user ankommt isses doch zu 99% zu spät und das Systhem befallen. Nicht jeder user hat ein AV Programm im Hintergrund laufen-leider-    Sonst könnten sich die Programmierer dieser "netten Anhängsel" ja die Arbeit sparen... :bigcry:



Um den Virus zu aktivieren ist ein Doppelclick auf den Anhang erforderlich. Daher ist es ausreichend, die Mail zu kennzeichnen. Wer dann den Anhang öffnet, der ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Tilo (31 Januar 2004)

Nun gut, wenn das so ist... . Trotzdem isses doch Schwachsinn. Wenn ich die verseuchte mail in Händen halte, kann ich diese doch gleich löschen bzw. den Virus rauskippen und dann erst weiterleiten...


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Virus zu aktivieren ist ein Doppelclick auf den Anhang erforderlich. Daher ist es ausreichend, die Mail zu kennzeichnen. Wer dann den Anhang öffnet, der ist selbst schuld.



Öhem...eine kühne Behauptung.
Bekanntestes Gegenbeispiel:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.blaster.worm.html


----------



## Counselor (31 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Öhem...eine kühne Behauptung.
> Bekanntestes Gegenbeispiel:
> http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.blaster.worm.html



Es ging Tilo um die Infektion des Rechners mit wurmverseuchte E-Mailattachments. Die Attachements werden nicht von allein aktiv.

Dass es noch andere Infektionswege gibt - wie in deinem Beispiel beschrieben - ist doch unbestritten.


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Januar 2004)

Auch dann haut das immer noch nicht ganz hin. Ist die Vorschau in Outlook/OutlooExpress aktiviert, installieren sich viele der Würmer/ Viren sofort. Ohne weiters Zutun.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dann haut das immer noch nicht ganz hin. Ist die Vorschau in Outlook/OutlooExpress aktiviert, installieren sich viele der Würmer/ Viren sofort. Ohne weiters Zutun.



Nicht nur Viren und Würmer sondern auch illegale Dialer. Damit habe ich mir damals meinen 40 DM spass eingefangen.

Grüsse aus ME
Dots aka Rabauke
-der lieber was anderes derweil einsetzt.


----------



## Counselor (31 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dann haut das immer noch nicht ganz hin. Ist die Vorschau in Outlook/OutlooExpress aktiviert, installieren sich viele der Würmer/ Viren sofort. Ohne weiters Zutun.


Ab Outlook Express 6 ist der Zugriff auf Attachements standardmäßig ebenso gesperrt wie Active Scripting. Also installiert sich da auch kein Attachement von Geisterhand. Wer sicher gehen will, der liest seine Mails als nur Text.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=291387


			
				Dots aka Rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> der lieber was anderes derweil einsetzt.


Counselor setzt daheim gar keinen E-Mail Client ein, weil er
1. die unwichtigen (Viren)spams gerne online löscht (vom Provider sorgfältig vorsortiert)
2. die wichtigen Sachen online ausdruckt oder als Text speichert

Völlig unabhängig von Viren etc hält Counselor das cachen von E-Mails auf HeimPCs, die jederzeit online gehen können für überflüssig. Man bedenke hier auch den Datenverlust bei einem Festplattencrash.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

*Es gibt Viren die Attachements ohne Klick ausführen*

Die PROOF-OF-CONCEPT Viren

Ein Proof-Of-Concept-Virus oder -Trojaner zeigt an, dass etwas neu ist bzw. noch nie zuvor gesehen wurde. Beispielsweise war VBS_Bubbleboy ein Proof-Of-Concept-Wurm, da er als erster eMail-Wurm automatisch ausgeführt wurde, ohne dass der Benutzer auf einen Datei-Anhang doppelklicken musste. Die meisten Proof-Of-Concept-Viren finden niemals direkte Anwendung. Virenschreiber übernehmen jedoch oft die Idee (und den Code) eines Proof-Of-Concept-Virus und implementieren diese in zukünftigen Viren.


----------

